# Frears/Nabisco Factory, Leicester



## Goldie87 (Mar 9, 2008)

This is the old Frears Bakery (later Nabisco) Ive been wanting to do this one for a while. The site is currently under demolition to make way for an Aldi store. Visited with Mr Sam. A lot of it is just big empty factory floors. I've just tried to show the smaller and more interesting parts in the pics...






Funky colors through the windows





Chair shot





This was a fantastic 1950's staircase, unfortunately none of my pics do it justice





Factory floor





On the first floor 





Lift motor





This bit was full of gloves, whatever football team you support, there will be a pair of gloves for you here!





Time has stopped





Fridge of doom!





Broken





Work area





Kitchen


----------



## MD (Mar 9, 2008)

nice one mate i like the fridge of doom!!
and the colors through the windows


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 9, 2008)

top night out


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Mar 9, 2008)

morning boys and girls guess who has found this site.
great pictures guys.


----------



## johno23 (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice pictures,especially number two/chair lit by street lights.There is something a little bit better about night explores,dont you think


----------



## Kezza (Mar 12, 2008)

where was mt invite ay? lol. looks a good place!


----------



## no1rich (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool pics guys. Did you try anything from the fridge


----------



## smileysal (Mar 12, 2008)

Like seeing the lift motor, and the different colours coming through the glass windows. 

The stuff in the fridge looks well dodgy lmao. I could do with the sugar tho lmoa.

Cheers guys,

 Sal

ps. is this the one thats next to the railway line/station? or have i seen another nabisco factory near another station? sorry, minds slowly going now lol.


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice shots - that fridge doesn't look nice... but surprised you got the shots as it was sooo dark.


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 13, 2008)

Cheers for the comments people. Im quite pleased how my first few shots turned out what with the poor lighting and my crappy little digicam lol. Sorry Kezza, I should have text you. We just randomly decided to go out late in the evening lol. Sal, it isn't next to a railway line, not sure where your thinking of lol. Oh, and welcome waynezbitz1


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 13, 2008)

I bet that Coke in the fridge tastes rank!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 13, 2008)

Interesting stuff there guys.
Why is it, I wonder, that there is always a mug like the one on top of the fridge in every institution/workplace I've ever seen? Probably the same reason you always see a copy of 'The Moon's a Balloon' by David Niven in every charity shop. Now, if we knew why, we might be onto something!


----------



## Circles of Rain (Nov 6, 2009)

*I worked here!*

I was directed here by a friend after telling a story about when I worked at Nabisco's on my blog. It was in 1987 so I suppose I should not be surprised that 20 years later it is about to be knocked down, and I presume has been by now. Great pictures. I especially love the first one with the colours and the one of the clock. That one is a bit creepy-I used to start work at 10 each night! Thanks from an ex biscuit packer!
Sarah


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 13, 2009)

Circles of Rain said:


> I was directed here by a friend after telling a story about when I worked at Nabisco's on my blog. It was in 1987 so I suppose I should not be surprised that 20 years later it is about to be knocked down, and I presume has been by now. Great pictures. I especially love the first one with the colours and the one of the clock. That one is a bit creepy-I used to start work at 10 each night! Thanks from an ex biscuit packer!
> Sarah



Thanks, always good to hear from someone that worked at a site. Its long gone now, theres an aldi there instead!


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 13, 2009)

turns out my nan actually used to work here aswell!!!!!!  probably back in the late 60's though


----------



## t5tuc (Nov 14, 2009)

the computer that is broken was my first one that was used to design the gloves that were lying about


----------



## organmaster (Jan 12, 2010)

i was security here when it was british bakeries and also was on duty the night it was partly burn down,im looking for any more images of this building mainy external doyou have any ?


----------

